# Junk Speed Steer Chassis Query



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I want to try and create some cars from the 1920s and 1930s but am running into the issue of the wide Speed Steer chassis. I want to try and create a narrower Speed Steer chassis, but do not have any junkers/parts chassis.

If anyone has any junk Speed Steer chassis that they would like to part with please PM me and let me know what you want for them. Thanks!


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

You want complete chassis, or ones that I have been stripped? I have plenty, how many do you want? I'm headed to NYC for the Super Bowl, but will be back Tuesday, so you can get some anytime after that.

Carlos


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hi I seen these on ebay I thought they may be the ones you want ??
seller's id is jackanddeb4454 
TYCO TCR CHASSIS PARTS LOT #171233213395
he has more listed too.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Jim:

Thanks for the lead. I am sorry I haven't responded sooner. We had a death in the family on my wife's side, so I was away from the computer for a while.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Jim,

Sorry for your loss. My Dad just passed Feb 1st. 

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My sincerest condolences to both of you!!


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> my sincerest condolences to both of you!!


ditto!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Prayers for all...


----------

